# paddles are paddles?



## Geejay (Sep 26, 2005)

I have been using a $20 padddle for ages now. Nothing wrong with it at all. l usually troll for up to 5 hrs. Where l usually go to, on the way back l face a stiff head wind. l don't mind the work out but what takes 1hr to get to, takes up to 2.25 hrs to get back. Anyway any thoughts of how much time l could save with a decent tourering paddle? Which one would be the best given my windy circumstances?

Also has anyone actually caught jacks, trolling? Only ones l have come across are inches from the bank of a creeek/ river. What about barra? Still yet to get the illussive barra yet. Hopefully this summer. 

Cheers GJ


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

Hi Geejay im using the paddle i got with my yak its a quin something or other.......i want to look at upgrading soon and if you would let me know how your new paddle goes that would be great.
I dont know about you but i want samething with a fiberglass shaft or if i have the money a carbon shaft, And good for long distance.


----------



## Geejay (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah l do have the ventura still thanks Red.

I've eyed off a few of the paddles you mentioned. What l am using now splits in two, so in theory l could put that one underneath the hull until l got to the creeks where things get bashed around a bit. I could then use something not so heavy perhaps as the metal $20 one got now, for the open water back home.

Have you or anyone else compared a flat paddle (like my $20 one) to a scoped paddle and what is the comparitable difference? Basicaaly l just want to know how much better off pushing into the wind a scoped paddle would bring?

Cheers GJ


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

I use a graphite shaft and bladed 2000/185 canoe sports paddle now and find it far superior to any others I have used. The power it generates from minimal user effort is amazing. It is light enough that i can work both blades one handed allowing me to work my rod with the other when fishing SPs.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## Geejay (Sep 26, 2005)

Can those fantastic people giving me an eye on what they recommend also give me an idea of price (its an issue for me). This is my number one hobby though and l know that paddles can get up to the $250 mark. Your paddle is the second most important piece of equipment for speed and endurance.

Its a tough question but how much more improvement comes from a $100 paddle to a $20 one. What about from a $250 paddle in relation to a $100 one?

GJ


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

GJ any of the paddles Red suggested are good and you should find a good one around up to about $120, personally I couldn't justify paying higher when you are only fishing from the yak

The CS Simply Magic [in Reds post] is available on the GC at $109, and I rate it with the Waikato...and I have one of each


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Geejay (Sep 26, 2005)

Do these paddles around the $100 mark being recommended have plastic or fibre glass blades? I'd probably pay $200 plus but only if the thing was going to last my punishment whilst fishing, dragging over sand dunes, pushing off mangroves... Come to think of it, don't want fibre glass blades.

My understanding is that the more you pay for performance the easier it is for the thing to break. I guess thats what l have enjoyed about both the yak and $20 paddle to date; both tough as nails mate. 

Hope this helps with any recommendations out there!

Thanks for the support

GJ


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWZQZGAIAADTfgAASVGfyUoSiEAo///+gMADmoGoGiaNA0gaAzRDagyaGMhkNBoNGgDQANDBoRpTyTanoCDQAAGmmhwZdsqjdcs9SFBUZ++enpeIW5ffRSwXIlWoUUSakIBzRihjpmk+djaT3laL/rE8WCh+RxeeF0G4LRNLdhgQgbGD1X79AxyttPiRvcBdvVcDBX4EOXKZTEAbnMQBdjoaNGMlJa0VJqLINDh+0nfLHdNIA4RsFgec5bUprQBWYrHhCfG2eUQ7IyueIopAjSSU0PPNJKCNl8WicjkIYTHAaJWQax6VTjzM0hE+/SQbUFFMURuY7GEh3IFMRaC0TBSJ5Z0U2NGIVQuNbGfxdyRThQkJQZGAI


----------



## Mattdogger (Feb 2, 2006)

Hey yakkers, I posted some dialogue re a paddle a few months back. I found the hobie paddle didn't pull enough water.This paddle, and a few others I have seen, have a convex face on the blade, that is the blade of the paddle is tapered backwards off the shaft. The new paddle I bought has a slightly concave face on it, I find this much better than the one that came with my yak. It also has a fibreglass shaft and platic ends.

Don't know much about the finer points regarding paddles, but this made a difference for me and I have been very happy with the new one.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

G'day Geejay,
Mate one of my fave paddles is a Canoe sports 2000/185 I think it is. Re-inforced plastic, assymetrical, feathered blades, and a fibreglass shaft.

IMHO superior in every way to a waikato.



> Your paddle is the second most important piece of equipment for speed and endurance


Mate I would say that your paddle is equally (at least) as important as your yak. a good paddle will make all the difference to your enjoyment of paddling and is money well spent.

Re jacks caught while trolling - Yep


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

redphoenix said:


> I think the perception waikato has plastic blades too (Dodge has one of these, and might be able to confirm).
> 
> Red.


Waikato and Simply Magic have both got plastic blades and glass shafts and toughness of either paddle is no problem they are often used for poling off the bottom


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

I lashed out for a new paddle in January and because I was only able to shop for a paddle on the 'net or by phone I ended up paying more than I intended and bought a Solution Helium paddle with fibreglass epoxy shaft & blades. I specified a length of 230 cms, a two piece shaft and to be set for left handed feathering (old motorcycle accident left me with very restricted right wrist movement) . Cost me about $230 and I have loved using it since the first day.

I can't compare it to any other quality paddles but is a vast improvement on my old paddle with its alloy shaft and symetrical plastic blades.

To quote the sales blurb, it's got "a medium assymetric dihedral touring blade shape.
The paddle is ideal for sea kayaking and long distance paddling, high winds and sit on tops.

Paddle Characteristics:

Ultra clean entry and exit 
Smooth, flutter free forward stroke 
Very low windage (for sea kayaking) 
Allows full range of strokes 
Low impact on joints

Details about these paddles at http://www.mainpeak.com.au/product.aspx?productID=1384

I too was concerned about a fibreglass blade standing up rough treatment like being used to push off rocks, mud flats,etc. It was pointed out to me that a plastic blade can also chip/crack/break but that an epoxy one can be more easily repaired. I have used this paddle just as roughly as my old plastic blade job and can barely detect even a scratch in the 'glass gelcoat. I've found that for paddling a SOT, longer paddles are better and if I was buying a paddle now I would get one with the 'Smart shaft' fitting in the middle of the shaft that allows varying the feathering angle & the length (by about 15 cms, I think) so that I could go from 230 cms to 245 cms.

I'd love to try a carbon fibre model to experience using an even lighter paddle. I found that using a better paddle allows me to go further & faster with less after effects on an aging body.


----------

